

Thousands of Public Data Sources - aficionado
http://blog.bigml.com/2013/02/28/data-data-data-thousands-of-public-data-sources/

======
capkutay
I'm sorry but I didn't find this entirely useful. Are they allowing us to use
the raw data sources? If so, I wasn't able to download anything, just clicked
through and found more documentation.

~~~
Bjartr
It looks like this aggregates links to other dataset sources rather than being
a source itself.

------
glaugh
I'm impressed, this will be super useful. I spend a decent amount of time
looking around for datasets, and it's harder than I would have imagined.

Finding out about Quandl is alone a pretty big victory.

------
shazzdeeds
There's always the ever-popular enron emails. <http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~enron/>

A bit played out, but solid.

------
murdan
There are a lot of awesome data sources out there that are currently being put
up for public consumption by small independent teams, one example being
DrugCite.com which takes the FDA AERS (Medication Side Effect) data and lets
you search by drug name, side effect, ect. then sort it be age and gender.

------
tatvamasi
For people looking for additional data sources, AWS has many public data sets
available - <http://aws.amazon.com/datasets>

